
Japan cyber security minister admits he has never used a computer - excalibur
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/nov/15/japan-cyber-security-ministernever-used-computer-yoshitaka-sakurada
======
Thev00d00
> When Renho asked him how much funding the central government would
> contribute to the 2020 Olympics and Paralympics, he responded: “1,500 yen”,
> which works out at just over $13, some way below the actual sum of 150
> billion yen.

------
Bucephalus355
Reminds me how the leader of Japan’s Central Bank bragged in 1989 he had never
even purchased a single stock. He said this to show his independence from the
stock market, which was (somewhat) understandable at the time.

Either way it ended in a 30 year depression that continues to this day.

[https://www.nytimes.com/1994/05/30/business/the-evolving-
out...](https://www.nytimes.com/1994/05/30/business/the-evolving-outlook-of-
japan-s-no-1-banker.html)

------
7000skeletons
Thanks, I was needing to feel a little better about the state of my country's
government right now and this did the trick.

------
h2onock
I have no words other than 'WOW'.

